# Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2016)

Outfox-Meldung

*DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND​*
Die spendensammelnde Schützerindustrie beweist immer wieder ihre praktische und fachliche "Kompetenz" (PR und Spendensammeln können sie besser als praktischen Naturschutz) - hier der NABU: 
_Es wird Menschen geben, die diesen Text vielleicht nicht verstehen oder nicht verstehen wollen. Dabei ist das Thema typisch für die Ignoranz so mancher Tier- und Naturschützer: 
Mitten in einem Naturschutzgebiet für seltene Vögel bauten Schüler unter Nabu-Anleitung eine Feldscheune für Raubvögel und Marder._

Lesenswert!
http://www.outfox-world.de/blog/die-nabu-rauberhohle-im-munsterland.html


Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## daci7 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*

Stimmt - wennn die Nabu-Leute Schnepfen wollen, dann sollen sie doch Schnepfen besetzen! Das war doch der Tenor, oder?
|uhoh:


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*

naja, wenn ich Karauschen fördern will, würde ich in den zu schützenden Karauschentümpel jedenfalls keine Nisthilfen und Unterstände für Hechte einbringen......

Aber ich bin ja weder Schützer noch Bewirtschafter, nur Angler, der weiss, dass Räuber Beute fressen, da wo sie sie am einfachsten kriegen...

Und da ein "Räuberhotel" direkt im Schutzgebiet bedrohter Wiesenbrüter zu bauen, das ist wie das Servieren kostenloser Mahlzeiten für die Räuber - nett für die Räuber....

Aber sicher weniger nett für die "Mahlzeiten" (sprich die bedrohten Wiesenbrüter)....


----------



## daci7 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*

Naja, andere leute wären halt der Meinung das zu einem gesunden Karauschen oder was-auch-immer Bestand eben auch ein paar Prädatoren gehören würden.
Wenn ich 'ne x-beliebige Pflanze wieder fördern will mach ich das doch auch nicht indem ich Monokulturen anlege...


----------



## Thomas9904 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*

Aber direkt Räuber da hinzulotsen zu den freien (schützenswerten?) Mahlzeiten ist ja sehr sinnvoller "Schutz"..


Da hätte es sicher Gebiete gegeben, wo die Prädatoren weniger gefährdete Mahlzeiten hätten bekommen können..

Vielleicht dann nicht so pressewirksam zum Spendensammeln auszuschlachten...

Und genau das ist ja der Hauptzweck von NABU und Co in meinen Augen:
Spendensammeln...

Was her wieder nur einmal mehr bewiesen wurde.


----------



## daci7 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*

Warum soll es an dieser Stelle besonders Pressewirksam auszuschlachten sein?
Warum soll man nicht versuchen einen Lebensraum - und da gehören eben Prädatoren ebenso dazu - so zu gestalten, dass alle Tiere die "dorthin gehören"* auch einen Platz finden?
Glaubst du in der einen Scheune werden sich jetz mehrere Schwärme Eulen oder ein Zuhauf Marder ansiedeln, die dann alle umliegenden Wiesen und Marschen komplett leer fressen werden? 
Bewiesen ist mit dem Artikel und deiner Stellungnahme erstmal rein garnichts. Am ehesten noch der terrierartige Schnappreflex einiger Leute wenns um Spendensammler geht 

*Ja, ich weiß, dass ist ein wenig stark populistisch ausgedrückt.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*

Is ja direkt nebenan... 
ich guck mir das die Tage mal an.


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*

zumal, der steinkauz wird dort nicht einziehen, der wohnt ein paar kilometer weiter nördlich in den extensiv beweideten wiesen des feuchtgebietes.
vermutlich werden die experten dies aber weder begreifen, oder gar gar bemerken...


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*

Wenn man der Räuberbande habhaft werden will ist es natürlich praktisch, wenn man die ganze Brut konzentriert in einer "Höhle" vorfindet!:g


----------



## exil-dithschi (29. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Wenn man der Räuberbande habhaft werden will ist es natürlich praktisch, wenn man die ganze Brut konzentriert in einer "Höhle" vorfindet!:g



politisch korrektes kirren sozusagen...


----------



## Thomas9904 (30. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*

Ich habe zu dem Thema einen interessanten Link in einer Mail bekommen:
https://kevinbrutschin.wordpress.co...eiler-mutmasslicher-betrug-post-vom-5-4-2016/

Kevin Brutschin, der das Thema hier gelesen hatte, schrieb mir, dass ihn diese "verkommerzialisierten" Spendensammeln aufregt, weswegen er sogar selbst seinen Job im Hilfsorganisationsbereich gekündigt habe.

Er meint, dass es sich darum mutmasslich sogar um Betrug handeln könne/würde ("vorsätzliche Täuchung", bzw. noch genauer: "arglistige Täuschung"), denn bei den Sammelaktionen wird ja der Eindruck erweckt, dass es sich bei den Sammlern um bezahlte oder sogar ehrenamtlichen Mitarbeiter der Hilfsorgansationen handelt, obwohl es Angestellte kommerzieller Sammelfirmen sind.

Lesens- und nachdenkenswert...


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*

Neuer Lesestoff zu den gewerblichen Spendensammlern von NABU und Konsorten:
1. Ketzer Podcast: https://kevinbrutschin.wordpress.co...utschland-zum-thema-corris-co-vom-20-11-2016/
2. Die Stimme (Heilbronn): https://kevinbrutschin.wordpress.co...utschland-zum-thema-corris-co-vom-22-11-2016/
3. WAZ (Der Westen): https://kevinbrutschin.wordpress.co...m-auftrag-von-hilfsorganisationen-29-11-2016/
plus neuester Post vom 1. Dez. bzgl. letztem Beitrag (WAZ): https://kevinbrutschin.wordpress.co...von-standwerbungen-strassenspendensammlungen/


----------



## rippi (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*

Zu dieser Outfox-Meldung fällt mir nur der Foxtrott zum Lied What does the fox say ein


----------



## phirania (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*

Also bei mir bekommen nur Spenden ...
Wer blond Weiblich Vollbusig und Anfang 20 ist..:q:q:q













Samenspenden:


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*

Daggl ;-))))))


----------



## phirania (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*

Ist doch wahr,wenn schon dann Freude spenden.#c


----------



## Ralle 24 (1. Dezember 2016)

*AW: Outfox-Meldung: DIE NABU-RÄUBERHÖHLE IM MÜNSTERLAND*



daci7 schrieb:


> Warum soll es an dieser Stelle besonders Pressewirksam auszuschlachten sein?
> Warum soll man nicht versuchen einen Lebensraum - und da gehören eben Prädatoren ebenso dazu - so zu gestalten, dass alle Tiere die "dorthin gehören"* auch einen Platz finden?
> Glaubst du in der einen Scheune werden sich jetz mehrere Schwärme Eulen oder ein Zuhauf Marder ansiedeln, die dann alle umliegenden Wiesen und Marschen komplett leer fressen werden?
> Bewiesen ist mit dem Artikel und deiner Stellungnahme erstmal rein garnichts. Am ehesten noch der terrierartige Schnappreflex einiger Leute wenns um Spendensammler geht
> ...



So sieht es aus. NABU hin oder her, das ist eine sinnvolle Maßnahme. Ein paar Prädatoren gefährden den Bestand nicht, da gibt es andere Einflussgrößen.
Das ist mir jedenfalls lieber als die NABU-Idioten, die alles ausrotten wollen, was ihrer jeweiligen Lieblingsspezies an den Kragen will.


----------

